# Grand Pacific MarBrisa Resort



## DEROS (Aug 18, 2007)

Anybody now the progress of Grad Pacific MarBrisa Resort?  Just finished looking at there website and it looks like they are still building it.  Does anyone know if HGVC is taking reservation in 2008?

I want to take my family to Legoland and would love to stay at that resort.  I am still in the process of buying my HGVC resort (waiting on the closing paper work) so, I have no way logging into the HGVC reservation system.

It would also be great if anybody knows how much the TS are going for and what the MF is.

Thanks
Deros


----------



## CaliDave (Aug 18, 2007)

Last I heard, It'll be spring 08. There is nothing listed on HGVC's site yet for reservations. 

There really isn't a resale market for it yet.. and I'm not sure of the developer prices. 
It looks like a great place. If you really want to stay in the area. Choose Pacific Palisades. Great location, great timeshare. Walkable to legoland


----------



## steve1000 (Aug 18, 2007)

Here is the current pricing for the 3 categories as follows:

*Ocean View* Gold wks 1-21 & 43-50 ;      Platinum   wks 36-42    ;              Fixed Prime wks 22-35 & 51-52.


2BR lockoff  (annual)       $24,990              $29,990                            $33,990
                 (EOY)          $15,490              $19,990                            $22,490

1 BR (annual)                 $19,990              $23,990                            $25,990
       (EOY)                    $13,490              $15,990                            $17,490

*
Park View*

2BR lockoff (annual)        $20,490              $24,490                            $26,490 
                (EOY)           $13,990              $15,990                            $17,990

1BR (annual)                  $17,990              $19,990                            $21,990
      (EOY)                     $11,990              $13,490                            $14,490

Annual MFs are $719 for the 2 BR and $637 for the 1 BR.


----------



## ricoba (Aug 18, 2007)

steve1000 said:


> Here is the current pricing for the 3 categories as follows:
> 
> *Ocean View* Gold wks 1-21 & 43-50 ;      Platinum   wks 36-42    ;              Fixed Prime wks 22-35 & 51-52.
> 
> ...



For developer prices, those don't seem to be too high.  I don't recommend buying direct from Hilton, but the prices don't seem outrageous.

Unlike the prices they showed me for the new resorts in NYC & HI,  I just looked over the chart and don't remember the starting prices, but there was a week listed I think at one of the places that was $200,000!


----------



## Bill4728 (Aug 18, 2007)

CaliDave said:


> There really isn't a resale market for it yet.. and I'm not sure of the developer prices.




Earlier, when  the resort was first talked about, it was said that unlike every other HGVC managed resort, resales at Grand Pacific MarBrisa Resort would not be allowed to affiliate with HGVC. 

Is there any more up to date info?


----------



## CaliDave (Aug 18, 2007)

Bill4728 said:


> Earlier, when  the resort was first talked about, it was said that unlike every other HGVC managed resort, resales at Grand Pacific MarBrisa Resort would not be allowed to affiliate with HGVC.
> 
> Is there any more up to date info?



I'll see them next week. I'll try to remember to ask


----------



## DEROS (Aug 18, 2007)

*Points*



steve1000 said:


> Here is the current pricing for the 3 categories as follows:
> 
> *Ocean View* Gold wks 1-21 & 43-50 ;      Platinum   wks 36-42    ;              Fixed Prime wks 22-35 & 51-52.
> 
> ...



Do you now what the HGVC point structure is?  The prices seem reasonable but the per point price may not. i.e $4.0 per point.

Thanks
Deros


----------



## steve1000 (Aug 18, 2007)

Ocean View
8400 pts for 2 BR fixed prime or platinum; 5800 pts for gold
6200 pts for 1 BR fixed prime or platinum; 4200 pts for gold

Park View
7000 pts for 2 BR fixed prime or platinum; 5000 pts for gold
4800 pts for 1 BR fixed prime or platinum; 3400 pts for gold


----------



## DEROS (Aug 21, 2007)

steve1000 said:


> Ocean View
> 8400 pts for 2 BR fixed prime or platinum; 5800 pts for gold
> 6200 pts for 1 BR fixed prime or platinum; 4200 pts for gold
> 
> ...



Do you now the point / price for the 3 bedroom villas.

Deros


----------



## Maverick1963 (Aug 22, 2007)

*Under construction*

Here is a photo I took earlier this month.  HGVC was doing promotion in front of the gate of Legoland.


----------



## kckreardon (Aug 22, 2007)

*per point cost*

On a per point basis, it appears that these units are being sold far below what HGVC is selling Las Vegas and Orlando (for 7,000 point packages).  Still above resale though.


----------



## LGG (Nov 10, 2007)

*Marbrisa in Carlsbad (HGVC) - more info*

We just purchased a 2bd EOY at Marbrisa (for a little under the stated prices here)  - they claim to be ready to open at the end of Jan 2008 (that seems doubtful to us, looking at the construction site.). Since it is pre-construction, resales weren't an option, and access to Day Use was a big draw for us.    

A few notes for those considering this property:
Although this is an HGVC affliated property, it is owned by Grand Pacific, who also owns Grand Pacific Timeshares and its sister resort Sea Pointe (where we also own, but will be selling). According to Grand Pacific, their contract with Hilton is for 5 years, at which time Grand Pacific has the option to renew or let it lapse.  Naturally they expect to renew, but that's anyone's guess.  The first 5 year contract began in 1996.

Also, buried in the contract (and not mentioned by anyone) is the fact that the timeshare plan "expires in 2075 unless the owners vote to extend", which GP claims means that in 2075 owners can decide they want this property to be used differently than as a timeshare property.  GP states this is a fully deeded property to timeshare owners.   This property is under the flight path for McClellan airport, which might bother some people as it does homeowners in the vicinity. We do think it will be just beautiful when finished (with an adjacent hotel, which will not be a Hilton, unfortunately).  The planned convention center, to hold 1000 people, will be a real boon, since so many companies find trouble finding a facility large enough to hold this many people other than San Diego's main convention center.

Since GP is new to Hilton Vacation Clubs, I think there is some confusion in their explanations of how HGVC works,  so anyone considering a purchase there might want to post their questions here before the 7 day cancellation clause ends.   I have a couple of questions specifically about HGVC that I will post separately, but just wanted to update the group on the progress of Marbrisa.


----------



## DEROS (Nov 11, 2007)

This could be a dangerous venture for anyone buying to get into the HGVC system.  Regardless if the purchase was primary or secondary market.  Just imagine, you bought a timeshare at a place you like to visit often but gave you the flexibility to visit other timeshares in other states.  Then all of the sudden, the door is closed because the contract with HGVC has expired and never renewed.  You are now stuck with exchanging your week with resorts that are mainly in California.


----------



## LGG (Nov 11, 2007)

*Marbrisa and HGVC*

We too were concerned about this part of the contract, but at least Grand Pacific was very forthcoming in making sure buyers know about this clause. 

So many  of the HGVC properties are not Hilton owned, so I would guess most don't have permanent ties to HGVC. I'd be interested in hearing what the contractual time limits are for other properties (affiliates).  I think it very unlikely that Grand Pacific wont renew their contract - this contract has made them now a big player in the business and they would have a lot to lose by not renewing.   (GP states that it is not Hilton who has the option of not renewing - it is only GP.)  It seems to me the only way GP won't renew is if they find a better system than Hilton.  Presumably if the they don't renew, we would still be in Hilton's system to use up whatever remaining points there are.    



DEROS said:


> This could be a dangerous venture for anyone buying to get into the HGVC system.  Regardless if the purchase was primary or secondary market.  Just imagine, you bought a timeshare at a place you like to visit often but gave you the flexibility to visit other timeshares in other states.  Then all of the sudden, the door is closed because the contract with HGVC has expired and never renewed.  You are now stuck with exchanging your week with resorts that are mainly in California.


----------



## short (Nov 11, 2007)

*dollars and cents*

If Grand Pacific sees units flying out the door in the sales department because of the HGVC affilliation you can be sure they will renew and possible add more resort to the affilliation.

Personally, I think the HGVC affiliation would increase their sales closing percentages significantly.  Splitting weeks between there and Las Vegas would be a big draw for folks from So Cal. and current HGVC owners who already own in LV.

Short


----------



## benjaminb13 (Nov 11, 2007)

I believe reservations can be made through HGVC for GP Palidsades----Is there a lot of diff between GP Marbrisa and Palisades?


----------



## DEROS (Nov 18, 2007)

One reason, I can think of, that GP would pull out of HGVC system is the cost of management and sales.  They may determine that HGVC is asking to much money in management fees and sales commission.

However, one factor to consider is how the HOA is managed per the timeshare contract.  I am very new to time share but what I have read, it is the owners that must vote to keep or dismiss HGVC.  If the majority of the owners like HGVC, I don't see why they would not vote to keep HGVC as the management company when the management contract comes due.

Deros


----------



## Maverick1963 (Nov 18, 2007)

*A different question...*

Anyone knows if it is mandatory or automatic for MarBrisa owners to belong to HGVC?  Or is it an option for them?  That will affect the availability of this resort to the current HGVC owners.


----------



## LGG (Nov 18, 2007)

Maverick1963 said:


> Anyone knows if it is mandatory or automatic for MarBrisa owners to belong to HGVC?  Or is it an option for them?  That will affect the availability of this resort to the current HGVC owners.



My understanding is it is mandatory and automatic.  But since I didn't ask if I could skip joining, I could be wrong in assuming HGVC  was not optional.


----------



## DG001 (Nov 21, 2007)

benjaminb13 said:


> I believe reservations can be made through HGVC for GP Palidsades----Is there a lot of diff between GP Marbrisa and Palisades?



Is this true? I had not heard of this - and I don't remember seeing a GP Palidsades in the resort directory - only Marbrisa.

Is this something only available to elites?


----------



## sml2181 (Nov 21, 2007)

They are not taking any reservations for Marbrisa yet, so until they do, you can reserve Pallisades using club reservations. At least, that is what I was told and I got a July week .


----------



## benjaminb13 (Nov 24, 2007)

question- is is Palisades worth it? Ive never been there.  this txgvng   I planned a So. California trip-  -although I had hoped for Marbrisa- They didnt open up in time- so- I decided on Intrawest Palm Desert- my second trip here- It is very pretty-nice artistic units and the landscaping is amazing-   HGVC did let me know that Palisades was available-I hear good things and bad- Id love to get some feedback.


----------



## Pronkster (Nov 25, 2007)

What size units does Palisades have?  Are there studio units there?  Is it the same points season calendar as Marbrisa?


----------



## DEROS (Dec 4, 2007)

sml2181 said:


> They are not taking any reservations for Marbrisa yet, so until they do, you can reserve Pallisades using club reservations. At least, that is what I was told and I got a July week .




GP Palidsades is not a HGVC affiliate however, you can reserve it via HGVC-RCI.  If GP MarBrisa doesn't open by the end of 2008, I will be looking at trading via RCI into GP Palidsades.

Deros


----------



## Bill4728 (Dec 5, 2007)

Bill4728 said:


> Earlier, when  the resort was first talked about, it was said that unlike every other HGVC managed resort, resales at Grand Pacific MarBrisa Resort would not be allowed to affiliate with HGVC.
> 
> Is there any more up to date info?



Has anyone heard anymore about this question?


----------



## travelchic (Jan 28, 2008)

*Grand Pacific MarBrisa Carlsbad*

Does anyone know if I buy resale, would I still have day use priviledges? During the presentation, I remember the salesperson said no...but I'm doubting that.
I purchased a 2bd EOY and considering cancelling and buying resale. 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## CaliDave (Jan 29, 2008)

travelchic said:


> Does anyone know if I buy resale, would I still have day use priviledges? During the presentation, I remember the salesperson said no...but I'm doubting that.
> I purchased a 2bd EOY and considering cancelling and buying resale.
> 
> Thanks in advance!




Last I heard, you'd have day use.. but the Hilton membership and points would not be available to resale buyers. 

I doubt you'll find many resale weeks at this point.


----------



## travelchic (Jan 29, 2008)

*Hilton*

So when you say the hilton membership not transferring, does that mean I wouldn't be able to use the HGVC to exchange, etc?


----------



## CaliDave (Jan 29, 2008)

travelchic said:


> So when you say the hilton membership not transferring, does that mean I wouldn't be able to use the HGVC to exchange, etc?



From what I heard, if you buy resale.. Marbrisa will be just like any other stand alone Grand Pacific Resort. If you bought a floating week, you would book a week at Marbrisa.. and either use it or exchange through RCI. 

You would not have any benefits of HGVC or use of there system

I have no idea if they implemented this, but its what they were planning.


----------



## Aptman (Jan 31, 2008)

Will this resort be availabe for open season reservations like the other HGVC resorts?  I live in SoCal and would love to be able to shoot down there on short notice to stay for a couple of days, especially with the kids to go to Legoland.  Will it appear on the website in the same manner as, say, the Vegas, Orlando and (occasionally) Hawaii resorts?

What does day use mean?  Do I have the right, as an HGVC owner, to use their facilities when I'm in town?  Does it matter that I didn't buy directly from the developer?


----------



## Carlsbadguy (Feb 1, 2008)

if anyone has any specific questions I iwll be going here on Saturday for a presentation.


----------



## nonutrix (Feb 1, 2008)

howard said:


> if anyone has any specific questions I iwll be going here on Saturday for a presentation.



Thanks for the offer!

When will the resort be open for reservations?

How many units will be available?

Will the resort be part of the HGVC online reservations system?

Thanks again!

nonutrix


----------



## benjaminb13 (Feb 2, 2008)

CaliDave said:


> From what I heard, if you buy resale.. Marbrisa will be just like any other stand alone Grand Pacific Resort. If you bought a floating week, you would book a week at Marbrisa.. and either use it or exchange through RCI.
> 
> You would not have any benefits of HGVC or use of there system
> 
> I have no idea if they implemented this, but its what they were planning.



Hi Dave
I was just received the new HGVC membership book.  It shows the  Grand Pacific Palisades as beeing only one year in service- and marbrisa of course as brand new.
Re: GPP----Is this true? Or is it an error by HGVC.
I had always assumed that GPP was an older resort-built in the 1980s
I hve heard rumors that the GPP units available reserved by HGVC members are newer-but never gaave them any crdence.
Thanks


----------



## Pronkster (Feb 15, 2008)

Will fixed prime week be the same point structure as platinum weeks?  Or will they require additional points to book?


----------



## JohnnyO (Feb 19, 2008)

Grand Pacific Palisades (GPP) was opened in March 1999.  It is a fairly new resort and is well maintained.  They have begun the final build out in the main building where the sales offices are located.  They will likely be moving their main sales operation to the new Marbrisa location when it opens.

It is only within the last year that GPR/HGVC began to offer developer  deeded property at Grand Pacific Palisades with HGVC points options.  They may have some available still but sold the majority.  This is a different option than what they originally sold at GPP.

As far as the HGVC/GPP units being 'newer' it could be that the deeds are based on the new units they are now building out.  But I doubt it will make any difference in the reservations as they will likely just book whatever is available throughout the resort.  I could be wrong on that last point and please let me know if anyone hears different information.




benjaminb13 said:


> Hi Dave
> I was just received the new HGVC membership book.  It shows the  Grand Pacific Palisades as beeing only one year in service- and marbrisa of course as brand new.
> Re: GPP----Is this true? Or is it an error by HGVC.
> I had always assumed that GPP was an older resort-built in the 1980s
> ...


----------



## Bxian (Feb 20, 2008)

I just called to book a few days at Club Intrawest using my HGVC points.  I asked the HGVC agent when they would start taking reservations for GPP Marbrisa.  I believe that the date she quoted me was March 7th, 2008.


----------

